# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Google nuk pëlqehet në Kinë

## Tini-

Mirëmbajtësit e 200 faqeve të internetit nga Kina bashkohen 
për të pamundësuar suksesin e Google. China Search Alliance synon të pengojë realizimin e planit të Google-s për të hapur një faqe në gjuhen kineze - njoftojnë mediat kineze. Sina.com një faqe e popullarizuar në Kinë ka bërë të ditur se së shpejti do të bashkohet me CSA-në.

----------

